# Where can I find a manual for a Citation fireplace?



## Bobert58 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello Hearth.com members,

Recently acquired a fireplace insert manufactured by Salvo Machinery Inc.,  Model name " CITATION II - CI".     

Am trying to locate a manual for it.  

Have done numerous web searches but to no avail and lots of time.  (Perhaps I'm not using the "magic" search terms.)

Any idea where I might be able to find it?

Thank you.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Oct 23, 2009)

I used the magic terms. Doesn't exist on the interwebs as far I can tell.

(filetypedf citation fireplace)


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 23, 2009)

I found a catalytic combuster for one.  You may be able to try calling Stove Parts Plus or Woodsmans


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 23, 2009)

Salvo Machinery, Inc.    Model Citation    2.4    72    01-Aug-89     01-Aug-94 
This is all I found so far, looks like model, avg gph, efficiency rating & dates built.

Here is the company's address & phone number, not sure its still there though.
Salvo Machinery, Inc. 220 Shove Street PO Box 6145. Fall River, MA 02724  508-678-7507


----------



## edthedawg (Oct 23, 2009)

found this:
http://nepacrossroads.com/about1488.html

fella says he has one w/ the manual.  2 yr old post but maybe you can contact him?  might not be worth the effort for that old dragon tho...


----------



## Tyler Martin (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello, I'm also trying to track down the manual for a fire place insert circa 1982 manufactured by Salvo Machinery Inc.  Citation II-CI.  Just seeing if anyone has ever been able to track one down since these posts.  Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## kent dungfelder (Oct 19, 2013)

Tyler Martin said:


> Hello, I'm also trying to track down the manual for a fire place insert circa 1982 manufactured by Salvo Machinery Inc.  Citation II-CI.  Just seeing if anyone has ever been able to track one down since these posts.  Any help would be great, thanks.


I'm looking for a manual too. I need it in order to have it inspected. Also looking for the specs to figure out what pipe size i can install. Any info would be great.


----------



## Bobert58 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyler Martin said:


> Hello, I'm also trying to track down the manual for a fire place insert circa 1982 manufactured by Salvo Machinery Inc.  Citation II-CI.  Just seeing if anyone has ever been able to track one down since these posts.  Any help would be great, thanks.



A few years ago someone (can't remember if he was a member of this forum)  was nice enough to message me stating he has a manual for Salvo Citation II in pdf format.  He then requested my email so that  he could send the file location so that I would be able to download the large file.  

So I'm "paying it forward".  If you still need the manual, send me a private message on this forum stating your email.  HTH


----------



## Bobert58 (Oct 22, 2013)

kent dungfelder said:


> I'm looking for a manual too. I need it in order to have it inspected. Also looking for the specs to figure out what pipe size i can install. Any info would be great.



See previous post.


----------



## druson (Feb 7, 2014)

Bobert58 said:


> A few years ago someone (can't remember if he was a member of this forum)  was nice enough to message me stating he has a manual for Salvo Citation II in pdf format.  He then requested my email so that  he could send the file location so that I would be able to download the large file.
> 
> So I'm "paying it forward".  If you still need the manual, send me a private message on this forum stating your email.  HTH


 
Hi Bobert, I need to replace the gasket on my salvo citation and can't seem to find any manuals for it. I measured the gasket but nobody seems to know the exact size and wanted me to try to find a manual so I can get the correct size. Any help would be greatly appreciated... andy@kornerstoreanddeli.com


----------

